# Pakistan Blue on Green Violence



## AWP (Sep 16, 2013)

Well, considering it is the TTP killing a PK General, that's kind of blue on green....or blue or smurf or whatever we call "friendlies killing friendlies" these days.

http://edition.cnn.com/2013/09/15/world/asia/pakistan-swat-taliban-attack/index.html?hpt=hp_t3



> *Islamabad, Pakistan (CNN)* -- A roadside bomb killed a top Pakistani general Sunday,* just a day after officials announced plans to withdraw troops* from a war-ravaged region near the border with Afghanistan.
> The Pakistani Taliban claimed responsibility for the attack, which killed Maj. Gen. Sanaullah Khan, the commanding officer in Swat Valley. Two other officers were also killed, army officials said.


 
Wait, you withdraw troops and violence escalates? Whhhaaattttt? That makes no sense, it is as if these gentlemen eschew peace, good Sir.



> On Saturday officials in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa announced for a "phased withdrawal" of troops from Upper Dir, Lower Dir and Swat.
> And last week the Pakistani government announced plans to pursue renewed peace talks with Taliban militants.


 
The Crusader News Network version:



> On Saturday officials in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa announced for a "shittin and gittin'" of troops from Upper Dir, Lower Dir and Swat.
> 
> And last week the Pakistani government announced plans to roll over and take the Taliban D like champs, lick their sweaty man parts, and give them whatever they want.
> 
> But a Taliban spokesman said Sunday that there is no ceasefire with the Pakistani government, reminding them that "bitches get stitches."


 
Fuck it, those generals could have been farmers too.


----------



## pardus (Sep 16, 2013)

Reap what you sow. Enjoy Pakistan.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 16, 2013)

Just think...  they have nuclear weapons too...  wow.

Why is Achmed the Dead Terrorist coming to mind here?   I Keel You!!!!


----------

